# WW2 German Bikes equipped with Panzerfaust



## kreika (Feb 9, 2021)

Was watching one of my favorite YouTube historians Mark Felton and saw these pics. To go from a King Tiger to this shows serious desperation in the end stages of WW2.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 9, 2021)

Those “kids” took out a lot of Russian tanks during the battle of Berlin


----------



## leo healy (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi Kreika
 My two panzerfaust bikes,


----------



## kreika (Feb 13, 2021)

@leo healy 
Hi Leo. Those are amazing! Thanks for sharing


----------

